#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Which are the methods to free advertise on online?

## Bhavya

The Internet is packed with advertising platforms. There are all types of chances out there on the internet we only need to know where to look. 
Can you guys tell me the ways to free advertising online?

----------


## IDK

If you need free promotions to your brand or personal life, use all trending social medias otherwise you can't get free promotions.

----------


## Bhavya

> If you need free promotions to your brand or personal life, use all trending social medias otherwise you can't get free promotions.


Thanks for your suggestion travel guide,Can you suggest me the most trending social medias?

----------


## IDK

> Thanks for your suggestion travel guide, Can you suggest me the most trending social medias?


Nowadays lot of social media in online, but we can't use all so we want choose some social medias for our purpose, 
If you need high traffic for your business choose "*FACEBOOK*"
If you need professional traffic use "*LINKED-IN*"
If you need casual traffic that means friendly traffic choose "*TWITTER*"
"*PINTEREST*" "*INSTAGRAM*" "*TUMBLR*" these type social medias can use for promote our photographs and Images

----------


## Bhavya

> Nowadays lot of social media in online, but we can't use all so we want choose some social medias for our purpose, 
> If you need high traffic for your business choose "*FACEBOOK*"
> If you need professional traffic use "*LINKED-IN*"
> If you need casual traffic that means friendly traffic choose "*TWITTER*"
> "*PINTEREST*" "*INSTAGRAM*" "*TUMBLR*" these type social medias can use for promote our photographs and Images


Thanks for this brief answer it's really helpful.Why you said from twitter we can get friendly users?

----------

